# My Ridig shopvac works better now



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Agree this is an excellent investment. I have had one on my Craftsman shop vac for ~10 years, same filter, knock the dust off periodically, and have rinsed it out a few times, and it still works great. Much better airflow than standard pleated filters from the OEM's and plug up more slowly. Plus, you can vacuum up drywall sanding dust without a plume coming out of the exhaust.

In the end, I think a Cleanstream actually saves you money because it will outlast several OEM filters.


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

So where do you get these filters and how much to they cost? Steve in Oregon


----------



## woodsmith (Jan 7, 2008)

Home Depot sells the filter. I am not sure what the price is now but it about the same price as the Ridgid HEPA filter. Now where do I get the drywall bag?


----------

